# Changing my diet



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Having recently overhauled my diet big time, I must say I feel a lot better at the gym. I have made a note of every meal I eat and have tried to make sure I consume 3,000 calories a day and about 200g protein. I think my strength is up and I feel better, although some days its a struggle to eat as I feel so full!! I have noticed my belly is looking slightly bigger but I presume this is down to my sudden increase in calories? My trousers,jeans still fit fine just feel a bit bloated sometimes is this normal. Been on it now for about two weeks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Having recently overhauled my diet big time, I must say I feel a lot better at the gym. I have made a note of every meal I eat and have tried to make sure I consume 3,000 calories a day and about 200g protein. I think my strength is up and I feel better, although some days its a struggle to eat as I feel so full!! I have noticed my belly is looking slightly bigger but I presume this is down to my sudden increase in calories? My trousers,jeans still fit fine just feel a bit bloated sometimes is this normal. Been on it now for about two weeks.


post your diet up mate lets have a look !!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Yesterday

Breakfast

Two wholemeal toast

Protein shake with water and two raw eggs and two scoops of ready brek

Morning snack tin of sardines

Lunch turkey leg meat, two cups boiled white rice

Afternoon snack apple and few grapes and 1/3 tub cottage cheese

Gym

Tea chicken curry and two mini naans.

Before bed protein shake with milk 300ml

My diet is pretty much the same everyday as I am not bothered about variety, I eat to grow not because its nice.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

how much turkey and chicken are you having ??? and why raw eggs mate ?? you are only utilising 50 % of the eggs potential by not cooking them first ??

and there doesnt look like 300 grams of protein in that days diet mate, unless your having nearly 600 grams of chicken and turkey ??


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tbh I thought raw eggs were the same as cooked? I only use raw because it's quicker but I could do a load on Sunday for the week. I must admit I don't really know how many gramms of chicken and turkey I have, I just buy a massive turkey leg and cook it then divide it into 3 lunches.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

what supps are you on ? you having a pre workout and post workout shake etc? m


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> how much turkey and chicken are you having ??? and why raw eggs mate ?? you are only utilising 50 % of the eggs potential by not cooking them first ??
> 
> and there doesnt look like 300 grams of protein in that days diet mate, unless your having nearly 600 grams of chicken and turkey ??


He put 200g mate  i struggle to see 200g unless as you say high amount of chicken?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Vickky said:


> what supps are you on ? you having a pre workout and post workout shake etc? m


I take two cod liver oil tabs in the morning and a multi vit then another cod liver before bed. Not really having Pre and post workout shakes


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> He put 200g mate  i struggle to see 200g unless as you say high amount of chicken?


Tbh it's probably around the 180/190 mark, according to my iPhone app daily burn?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

would def suggest putting them in at some point when you get further down the line and more into your training as if not could hinder how much progress you make ....


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Vickky said:


> would def suggest putting them in at some point when you get further down the line and more into your training as if not could hinder how much progress you make ....


Sorry to be a gimp, but should I not have a shake first thing in the morning and last thing at night and have them Pre and post workout instead or should I have 4 shakes on training days?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

most certainly have a post work out shake or the fastest absorbed food source you can get, say eggs for example


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Tbh I thought raw eggs were the same as cooked? I only use raw because it's quicker but I could do a load on Sunday for the week. I must admit I don't really know how many gramms of chicken and turkey I have, I just buy a massive turkey leg and cook it then divide it into 3 lunches.


dont want to knock you mate but you will not have a successfull diet unless your able to log what your intake is...

eggs arent the same raw as cooked no mate

get a log, weigh your stuff,note the macros and then you will be able to make changes as you need to

too many people just guess and have no idea what to change , take out or add down the line ....


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> dont want to knock you mate but you will not have a successfull diet unless your able to log what your intake is...
> 
> eggs arent the same raw as cooked no mate
> 
> ...


Ok mate I will, I use daily burn which logs all my meals and tells me what macros I have eaten, I have never weighed the meals though so I will try that. Are hard boiled eggs best!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Ok mate I will, I use daily burn which logs all my meals and tells me what macros I have eaten, I have never weighed the meals though so I will try that. Are hard boiled eggs best!!


boiled, poached, scrambled fried even just put in a microwave for a few secons to start to turn them ....all good mate


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> boiled, poached, scrambled fried even just put in a microwave for a few secons to start to turn them ....all good mate


Sound!!! Will post my previous days macros later too!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Sound!!! Will post my previous days macros later too!!


you done this yet matey ????


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Totaly forgot about posting macros!!! What a div!! Last weeks Macros

Not 100% what to post so here goes

Monday 12th

Calories 3436

Protein 233

Fat 132

Carbs 334

Tuesday 13th

Calories 3312

Protein 193

Fat 139

Carbs 320

Wednesday 13th

Calories 2582

Protein 170

Fat 103

Carbs 231

Thursday 14th

Calories 2501

Protein 195

Fat 96

Carbs 209

Friday 15th

Calories 2484

Protein 149

Fat 66

Carbs 318

Saturday

Calories 2754

Protein 151

Fat 115

Carbs 312

Sunday - Dog Sh!t day so wont even bother posting!!!!

I hope I am eating ok? I have put 2lb on this week which I didnt think was that amazing but thinking about it I havent put it on my waist so maybe its gone in the right places??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks decent enough , a bit up and down with your protein mate which should really be at a constant level...

how much do you weigh mate ???


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> looks decent enough , a bit up and down with your protein mate which should really be at a constant level...
> 
> how much do you weigh mate ???


13stone 13!! Heaviest I have ever been!!, dont get me wrong I am still carrying a bit to much fat, love handles and moobs but i feel thinner than I have ever done??


----------

